# Steampunk/Space RPG Kromore 2145



## raexgames (Sep 16, 2013)

If Victorian steam punk had time to evolve into a space era...you would be left with Kromore 2145! An epic new table top game setting!




Kromore 2145 Roleplaying Game is a table top adventure experience brought to you by Raex Games in a 300+ color hardcover game book. Kromore 2145 offers a custom well tested game system in a dynamically interesting universe with wavering political politics, social agendas, a wide array of villains and allies, and plenty of fascinating and interesting places to explore.





We need you the backers to help us get more funding to hire more artists, help with printing costs, distribution, and marketing costs so we can bring this great new setting to the global audience in hardcover color greatness.

*We will be giving all backers of $20.00 or more an exclusive play test within 30 days of this kick starters end date, access to private forums, & a PDF version of the final book!**


THE SETTING:*
*




*
*Kromore is a planet far from Earth where steam powered technology is being pushed aside for the advancement of a new nuclear steam technology. The change poses a threat to the traditional steam Victorian ideal of many on the planet not only technologically, but socially and politically.*
*The advancement is spear headed by the Kalin Parliamentary Order who hope to unify the planet and surrounding galaxy in an era of scientific change and progress. The cost of change: All nations must register identification papers for every citizen, denounce magic, and join the Order. Conforming to the rules and laws has left Kromore divided.*
*Weaker nations, the Ferrian tribal nations, pirates, and users of Sci-Magic are striking back against the K.P.O. Those who have taken up the banner against the Order are called...Steam Rebels.
*

*See more about the setting in Update #6*
*




*
*In addition to feuding between nations, the use of Sci-Magic (ripping realm energy from other realms) has become a common practice by the underground sci-magi and sci-priest's on Kromore. The Order has banned the use of magic for a good reason as the magical art can leave behind tears in the fabric of the realms. Demon hunters who can see the realm energy know what lurks in the shadows beyond the realm of reality and it scares them more than a planetary civil war.*
*
THE RAEX SYSTEM: The 3 action strategy combat system*
*The RAEX combat and game system started in 2007 and has since seen vigorous testing from game testers globally. The 3 action combat system utilizes automatic attacks that are reduced by a series of damage reduction and defenses. The quick combat system allows for strategy in combat and the ability to effectively use skills, movement, creativity, and attacks simultaneously in combinations of up to 3 open actions allowing non-combat and combat based characters to equally reign victorious on and off the battlefield. 

Choosing weapons for the job at hand and how to use them in combat makes combat more exciting than simply hacking away at hit points! A small quick weapon might require 1 action that can deal more fast attacks on an enemies armor, wearing him down for an easy kill. Likewise a large powerful weapon can slice through an enemies armor, but may cost 2-3 actions. The combination of skill, strategy, and story telling all make up a more dynamic and interesting game system.
*
*The unique character openness of the system allows players to pick one or many professions as their character levels throughout a campaign. This opens the door for a character to become anything during the course of a game instead of locking them into a predetermined role. 
*
*Not only does the system allow for character customization, but you can upgrade and customize armor, weapons, gear, companions, and even vehicles! You have the ability to make each adventure of every game completely your own and the best part is...It's easy to do!*

Help us make this game the best it can be by backing this project! http://kck.st/17CNGrJ


----------



## Searn (Sep 17, 2013)

This is a great game. I've only played a portion of it, the free Public Handbook off the site. I have to say that I had a great time with it. The system is way cleaner than D&D and Pathfinder. From the portion that I got I was already able to do a bunch of thongs with my character. 
You guys need to help make this game happen. I threw in money because I'd really like to see what this setting has to offer.


----------



## raexgames (Sep 17, 2013)

Another image from Kromore 2145's Kickstarter


----------

